# about fibrillation am i the only one ?



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

I think fibrillation is a nightmare to dtg printing

when i saw the fibrillation effect
i said to myself i cannot sell a shirt like this.

i always think it's a hobby looks like product maker am i the only one ?

DT


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

i agree, when i first saw dtg prints i was not very impressed. However after researching DTG prints i have found that with the proper materials (quality of shirt, inks, machine,ect..) the finish is very good.
Even with screen printing, often fibrillation is due to the garment quality.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Yes with proper material and process DTG printed garment is very good in result


----------



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

tonight i was printing on White gildan 2000 and ran out.. I had an M&O white so i had to print it to finish the order.

When i layed down the M&O shirt .. It was much brighter .. i checked all the shirts and they were dull compared to the M&O Knit .. 

well it looks like good bye to Gildan shirts .. M&O i will have to do wash tests, but if they hold up ..

I found the gildan 2000 had too much fibrillation as well..


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

dragonknight,

so when you WASH a white or light shirt no fiber show through the print 
to change the look 

What's your secret ?

Do you put a white underbase even on white to minimise the fibrillation
or maybe we disagree on what's sellable or very good in result ?

Thanks for your opinion anyway

DT


----------



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

does pretreatment for white eliminate or help with fibrillation??


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

i was talking of a layer of white that MAYBE could reduce the problem, not pretreatment

just a suggestion!

DT


----------



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

dt said:


> i was talking of a layer of white that MAYBE could reduce the problem, not pretreatment
> 
> just a suggestion!
> 
> DT


yes curious of that as well.

also curious about the pretreatment as well, if it helps with this problem.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

i have 0 experience with DTG, but i'm thinking that if you're getting fibrillation because of the shirt, then a white pass or pretreatment wouldn't solve the issue unless it was pressed.
We've had issues with fibrillation while screen printing and one time we fixed the issue by combing the shirt in one direction after placing it on the platen, to smooth the fibers down. This did help allot but it was time consuming.
With DTG pretreatment, do you heatpress the treatment before running the color layer? if so maybe that would help allot as it would seal the fibers down flat.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Ringspun cotton does not fibrulate as bad as standard cotton. Pressing the shirt prior to printing will help to lay the fibers down, but on shirts without white ink the fibers will tend to stand back up after their first wash/dry cycle. Ringspun is much better for not doing this.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

use ringspun shirts. you will see a dramatic difference in results.


----------



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

anyone notice different results with White Pretreatment and this problem??

I noticed my ring spun shirts give brighter colors, not sure if its the shirt, or the fact that it is ringspun. Meaning the M&O shirts print brighter than the Gildan 2000's.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

ringspun shirt = less fiber than non ringspun shirt that help a lot when printing on white color t-shirt and after wash t-shirt result.


----------

